# Waffenschmiedemeister



## LordSubwoof (26. Februar 2007)

Hi,


bin nu Waffenschmied und auf Skill 336. Wo bitte finde ich den NPC, wo ich mich auf Axtschmiedemeister spezialisieren kann? (Horde)


grüssle


----------



## Centekhor (2. März 2007)

Everlook in Winterspring ...


----------



## LordSubwoof (2. März 2007)

jo danke hatte ihn auch schon selbst gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute abend ist es soweit, noch 3 urluft farmen dann kann ich mir die mondsichel herstellen *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

